# Worst MTBing Sounds



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

You know you thought of this while posting in the other thread.

-The "thubb" sound mavic wheelsets make when they land sideways.
-"pss-pss-pss" when your tubeless tyres get a sidewall hole
-Car sounds when you're riding in a one lane freeway


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

The sick, thick, tearing sound shoulder ligaments make when you try to catch yourself mid-endo...

The metal-on-metal scraping of the dreaded chain-suck...

The crack-splash-fizz sound beer makes after hitting dirt when you spilled because you were too bonked to hold on to the bottle...(makes me shudder)


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

ooh yeah, chainsuck is a nasty sound.

Spokes breaking is a good one too.

But the best worst MTB sound I've ever heard was the sound of the ER tech cleaning out a 5-inch gash in my forearm. "Is that a toothbrush you're using?" I said. "No, it's way harder than a toothbrush," he said. I was shot full of Novocaine and couldn't feel a thing, but it still gives me the creeps when I think about it.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

"clunk"


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

The sound your bike makes as it impacts your garage door.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

In order of detest:

Me saying "oh $h!t" while in mid-fall and still clipped in
Rim hitting a very hard surface through flat tube
Chain suck


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

The sound of my wheel dropping off a skinnie, knowing that i am about to follow it the entire 8 feet to the forest floor lol.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

The sound of my chain rubbing rear tire knobs. Thinking it is just an out of true wheel and discovering my swingarm cracked and is about to let go.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

The metal clanking sound of your chain falling off, while your going uphill and over rocks.
The sound of tires sliding the moment before you wipe out going around a corner.

Sorry, I'm a bit of a newb. What is chain suck?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

GPRider08 said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit of a newb. What is chain suck?











mountainbikerides.co.uk


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

psss-psss-psss-psssssssssss-sss-sss-sssssss....... (when any tire/tube goes flat)
chainslap
the squishing of some suspension forks
honking disc brakes, squealing rim brakes


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

People mistaking the squeel of Avid Juicys for mating wild turkeys.

And then clunking of my Ti BB on my SS. Turned out it was the pedals. Thankfully.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Busting a spoke and it getting caught up in your rear derailleur. 
Thats a real bad one. 
an expensive on at that.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

the rhythmic rattle as a snapped chain slides off....
the faint *crack* when tightening a bolt
the *pop* when tightening down a water bottle cage bolt and the head snaps off
the quick scrub sound of a tire losing all traction and sliding on wet rock or wood
the annoying creak from your bb that says your crank arm is loose *again* (ahh...how I hate you, octalink...)


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

The sound of a chunk of wood entering your spokes and taking your derailleur out....


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

"CHIT!"

Cause that signals the passing of the body across the event horizon, on an irreversible slow-motion journey into mountain bikings black hole, where time slows and space compacts itself and yourself very tightly into a tangled, screwed up pile of bones and meat and twisted metal, usually on very rocky, brutal ground. More than any other sound, when I hear it leaving my lips and entering my ears, it informs me that I am indeed truly boned.

Or maybe it's the crunch/thud that punctuates it. I dunno.


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

The crack of a bone breaking.


----------



## pt3r (Mar 8, 2008)

The sound your chain makes the split second before it breaks, while you're negotiating a steep technical climb, propelling you over the bar into a faceplant. :madman:


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

The sound your head makes as it makes contact with a stomp or the ground because you didn't see the huge hole that was buried by the leaves, and because you weren't ready luckly you didn't have time take your hands off the bars so you break the fall with your skull.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAM clank HIIIIIISSSSsssssssss........

Sound of trying to bunnyhop an obstacle but failing epically. I've thankfully never had that happen to me, but someone's done it twice in 16 hours 'round these parts. He's legendary.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Gritty rattle of wet sand in your drivetrain. Grinding metal from your rings, cogs and chain is not the best way to lighten your bike!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

by far the worst sound ever is hearing the sound of steel tubes crumpling, had a bike that i crashed hard, and bent the top tube and down tube just behind the headtube - that was the worst sound in the world!!!! loud popping "Kink!" .... it was over after that :madman: silence


----------



## charmicarmicat (Jul 28, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Gritty rattle of wet sand in your drivetrain. Grinding metal from your rings, cogs and chain is not the best way to lighten your bike!


Ugh, I hate those sounds, especially right after I've done a bunch of maintenance, and everything's nice and quiet down there, only to be negated by a mixture of sand, dirt, and moisture.

Seat rails squeaking on every downstroke in the middle of a race.

Rear wheel spinning out on a wet root in the middle of a climb that I'm determined to clear.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Upandatem said:


> The sound your bike makes as it impacts your garage door.


Good one. Although it has never happened to me, I can hear it vicariously through those who have told me the story, and I have seen the aftermath:lol:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

We have a lot of decomposing granite here. So I would say the worst sound is the sound of my pretty blue Turner frame getting gouged by hungry rocks as the tear through my aluminum frame like metal file.

Think fingernails/chalkboard 10-fold!


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

SteveF said:


> Gritty rattle of wet sand in your drivetrain. Grinding metal from your rings, cogs and chain is not the best way to lighten your bike!


Thats every ride for me virtually at the moment! Brake pads gone in 18 miles. chain rings gone in 5 months, rear mech sprockets gone in 4 months.
Sound I hate most? The sound of my wallet opening yet again! 
Or, the roar of lungs trying to get air back in after binning it.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

That "sigh" or expletive you emit when what would be a fantastic trail has a sign like this:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

almost forgot:

ffffwwwzzzzzzzzzzzzzzttss
when you find a loose rock under autumn leaves when standing and climbing uphill. bye-bye momentum.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Torrential rain on the tent at 5:30AM the morning of a much anticipated ride you traveled far to get to.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Not serious but very irritating.Clicking pedals


----------



## pt3r (Mar 8, 2008)

Evil Patrick said:


> That "sigh" or expletive you emit when what would be a fantastic trail has a sign like this:


A crime ain't a crime if you don't get caught...:blush:


----------



## devanmc (Sep 5, 2008)

im a newb but;

the sound of a spinning tire on loose rocks and sand under water, when(after 3 days of flooding rain) that "large puddle" is actually a medium sized pond.

Did this yesterday riding threw water waist deep cuz it was way deeper then it looked and didn't want to get even more wet and ruin electronics in my pack.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

pt3r 
True that, its only wrong if you get caught. Guess that lights are for.

1. The sound of some one in a pickle suit yelling NO BIKES! while riding a trail that was open last week
2. KLINK! that would be my down tube shearing in half upon missing the tranny of a 4 footer and landing a little bit front heavy but mostly flat.
3. The awful noise I make when I front case a good size dirt jump.
4. Whoop! Whoop! Whoop! PULL OVER!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

The creaking noise of spd's that haven't been oiled in a while.
That little girl screech I let out when wiping out.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Hearing this chase YOU down as I am riding faster than you would be my worst MTBing sound:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Probably the sound of my body hitting the ground after a failed cow-ass-slapping attempt and the cow ran into my path instead of away from me. hahaha


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

The splurging sound of me faceplanting into a tasy dark black peat bog after the front wheel sinks to the hub.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Not serious but very irritating.Clicking pedals


I agree with you. The worst sound I hear is the sound of my $160 straitline pedals creaking right out of the box!:madman:


----------



## SC SUPALIGHT (Sep 14, 2007)

baycat said:


> People mistaking the squeel of Avid Juicys for mating wild turkeys.
> 
> And then clunking of my Ti BB on my SS. Turned out it was the pedals. Thankfully.


That sound is worse than running long fingernails down a blackboard..:eekster:


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

ButchNZ said:


> The crack of a bone breaking.


I concur! ....I would add:

"Uh....I think I broke my leg!"


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Worst mtb'ing sound = _RATTLESNAKE!!!_


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

The creaking sounds that occurs before the frame breaks.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Dangeruss said:


> Torrential rain on the tent at 5:30AM the morning of a much anticipated ride you traveled far to get to.


You have to be the winner. That is the worst sound.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rustle in the bushes on a moonlight ride.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2008)

The sound of your FS frame hitting together as you attempt to ride out of the woods after oil spews out of your rear shock.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Rending metal sounds. 

Bones snapping. 

When I almost stepped on a Rattle Snake in the dark.

When the lock nut on your hub isn't tightened properly, and the cone self tightens, till your bearings are popping and cracking.

The train horn sound, that some discs make when wet.


----------



## LaxFactor (Oct 9, 2006)

Pssssssst 

There are worse things than getting a flat but I really hate it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

The hollow echo of my empty wallet.  

fp


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Hearing "AC Seperation" from the ride by Dr. passing by with the other 2500 riders at chequamegon while sitting on the side of the trail ignoring the giant lump on my shoulder.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ratatatatataaaaatatttattttt...

the sound of a stick in the back wheel. 

Poised. Coiled. Ready to strike...


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

G-reg said:


> Hearing "AC Seperation" from the ride by Dr. passing by with the other 2500 riders at chequamegon while sitting on the side of the trail ignoring the giant lump on my shoulder.


Been there. Not from biking, though. We'll just say tackling a 300 lb guy was not the smartest thing I've done.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

I am for sure going to have to go with the sound of your aluminum freeride bike snapping in three pieces when you hit the ground. Worst sound I have ever hear. Kind of like a high pitched shriek. What made the sound worse is the fact that I knew the ground was growing ever so closer.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

PPOOOOOOOP! your frame is now junk


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

the horrible grinding, rattling crunch of a loosened derailleur getting caught up in the rear wheel on a steep, technical descent and the _pingpingping_ of the chain wrapping around it and taking some of the spokes with it


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

The sweet sound of an XT derailleur Kamikazeing itself into a rear wheel after getting snagged on a tiny sapling...damn thing took half a dozen spokes with it...ugh


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

G-VegasMTBiker said:


> The sweet sound of an XT derailleur Kamikazeing itself into a rear wheel after getting snagged on a tiny sapling...damn thing took half a dozen spokes with it...ugh


The sound of an *XTR *derailleur Kamikazeing itself into a rear wheel after getting snagged on a piece of rope.:madman:


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Last winter the suprising...uhht uhht uhht( in pig sound) of a rather large wild hog( tusks included) coming up the trail from a creek. That was a short ride.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

the sound of blood rushing through your ears after you slam your head into the ground.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

The sound of this guy and his hundred plus angry friends










hate that sound


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

The sound of silence. 

Save for the whisping wind past your ears and the freewheel singing out its angry, lopsided, doppler buzz. Oh, that, and the deafening pulse against your temples. 

Because you hit the log jump with just a bit more speed than you were accustom to and now you're airborne for what seems like an eternity. And to make matters worse, the bike is in no position to be landed on correctly and you just know you're going to eat shite hard. Front wheel is all cockeyed and the backend is coming around to check out the view. You've had this dream before but this time, there's no waking up from it. No up at all. Only down. Down to terra firma. For a whole new series of sounds that a body just shouldn't make. 

But until then...silence.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

K-max said:


> The sound of silence.
> 
> Save for the whisping wind past your ears and the freewheel singing out its angry, lopsided, doppler buzz. Oh, that, and the deafening pulse against your temples.
> 
> ...


Cool...well I'm never going riding again


----------



## JimiMimni (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a loud, quick "Click-SNAP" that the chain makes occasionally. In and of it's self, not bad, but when it's the maiden voyage on dirt, and you realize it won't shift into the bottom half of the cassette, pretty bad.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

The sound of your bike bouncing down a mountain after bailing near an edge


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

A dirty/sandy/dry drivetrain, creaking as you're climbing.


----------



## MikeCordell (Aug 14, 2005)

The loud "PING" of a frame bending.


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)

The sound of my MTB sitting in the garage.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

NOOOO!!! 
That was the sound of my son as he bounced of the side of a rock on the Darrington trail and went over the edge. 20foot drop breaking tree branches and brush as he went.He hung up in some branches 5 feet from rocks at the bottom. Broken wheel and frame on the bike. Broken glasses, helmet and missing a piece of ear and some great bruises after they had time to develop on him. See best sounds for the rest..


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

2_Tires said:


> The sound of your bike bouncing down a mountain after bailing near an edge


Of all the bone breaking examples people have posted, this one made me cringe the most. There goes $5000....


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

LadyDi said:


> Worst mtb'ing sound = _RATTLESNAKE!!!_


But only if you are third in the line up on a singletrack...proven fact. Check it out.

The first person sees it and jumps over it, yelling RATTLESNAKE...
The second person runs it over and makes it coil up...
...and the third person getting struck at or bite by it....
...and if you are fourth in the line up, you get to watch!

Rules to live by in the land of rattlesnakes. So if you ride with me, never go third:nono:. We normally save that position for the product managers:thumbsup:

The other sound of a group of 5 discussing who is going to pin it to get the ambulance when your freind flips over the bars and shatters her wrist leading the group, right at sun down, just after leaving the overlook on Amasa Back, on a moonless night. Can you say panic? I have never ridden that trial that fast.

Another....is the sound of your carbon fiber helmet breaking (while wearing it) as you hit the ground trying to triple on, single off on the step up, step off on the fourcross course in Whistler.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

the sound of tearing grass as your tires start to lose bite in a turn. It lasts forever.


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)

After my ride today, I must reconsider.

The pssssss sound of your tire losing air fast.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Are you from Canada too? Free health care makes me worry more about my bike than myslef ... hahaha


----------



## oldcabin (Oct 5, 2005)

*The door slamming shut*

as red t-shirt Noisebot girl walks out for the last time saying she's met someone else and that the beer I buy for the house is terrible and that, by the way, I never did fix her squeaking discs.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

oldcabin said:


> as red t-shirt Noisebot girl walks out for the last time saying she's met someone else and that the beer I buy for the house is terrible and that, by the way, I never did fix her squeaking discs.


hah! nice.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

the worst for me is the impact sound of casing a jump


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

The sound of a 12 guage pump and an extra large dude saying "STOP, your riding on private property" :yikes:


----------



## Heylerds (May 15, 2004)

Bad:

BAM!!! ahhaahhHHaaHaahhaaaaaahhaaa!!


Worse:

ahhaahhHHaaHaahhaaaaaahhaaa!!!!! BAM!!!


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Squealing disc brakes, almost a constant high pitch whine. Theres also the sound of this guy mistaking you for a white-tail


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Keatan said:


> Theres also the sound of this guy mistaking you for a white-tail


Thats the sound I fear the most....the "crack crack crack" of semi-automatic weapons whilst riding through the woods.

The only time it gets worse is when its "crack crack crack whistle" and you realise that a bullet just got mighty close. It's amazing how much energy you suddenly find to get the hell out of Dodge!!!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

The sound of your rear wheel locking up after stuffing your deraileur

The breathing and barking of a dog chasing after you


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

The only dog I've ever had chasing me was a fat, old beagle. Not exactly scary. It was able to keep up only because I was going up a long climb.
I found a new bad sound last night. The sound of a metallic "crack" as your handlebars hit the ground while falling down the hill, followed by the laughing of several MUCH more experienced people who you were riding in a group with.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

The ping ping ping that a stick makes when it get's into your spokes, indicating that in half a revolution you're going to be flying through the air.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

the ticking noise that happens when your trying to shift but it wont happen


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Get rid of those pesky derailleurs and you won't have to deal with it anymore. :thumbsup:



Upandatem said:


> mountainbikerides.co.uk


----------



## youngjim (Aug 5, 2008)

That split second of silence after you pop a wheelie and watch your front wheel, loose skewer and all, separate from your bike... Boo.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

The sound of your drivetrain eating itself (like your BB bearings have been replaced by gravel) after riding ten miles through not quite dry enough bentonite clay.

The sound your rear derailuer makes as the stick your spokes just caught rip it apart.....for the second time in less than a month.

The sound your helmet makes when it smacks against a low hanging branch.

The sound your helmet makes as it slides along pavement......with your head still in it.

The sound of car tires screeching the pavement behind you.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

The THUMP your brand new bike makes as it bounces off the roof of your car at 60MPH on it's way to the pavement.


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

the subtle phhhht of your buddy ahead of you and the sudden whiff of a ss gas.


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

The sound you hear while bombing down a rocky hill in snake infested country when your front tire burst it's tube. My first thought was I had a snake caught up in my spokes. Irrational, I guess, but hey, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

ssinglesspeed said:


> The sound you hear while bombing down a rocky hill in snake infested country when your front tire burst it's tube. My first thought was I had a snake caught up in my spokes. Irrational, I guess, but hey, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


It happens. From another forum -


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Who's having the worst day there? The snake or the rider?


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

GPRider08 said:


> Who's having the worst day there? The snake or the rider?


Damn, that's a bad day, right there.

Just another day bein a snake, layin out in the sun, tasting some air, thinkin about yummy salamanders, and what's that rumbl... and in a half a second, everything's spinning, your body's twisted, stretched, beaten, pinched, smashed, burned on a disc rotor, ground up, spine yanked apart, and finally ripped and torn to into pieces.

That rumble is probably the worst mtb sound, for the snake.


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

wapp DING! and all of a sudden all energy is transferred into your upper body as your fork bottoms out.

or chrunch cruch POP! of your rear deraileur ghost shifting under heavy power...which reminds me i gotta clean my bike.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

The sound of my Tibia/Fibula snapping two weeks ago....


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Taking a large drop and hearing both your shocks bottoming out.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

the crack sound that is produced when your front triangle and swingarm decide that, although their relationship was good, it just wasnt meant to be.......

the "bonk" sound your front tire makes as it comes in contact with that root arching over the left side of the trail, after a blind right turn. And the skidding sound your face makes as it slides on the dirt after being thrown over the bars, with the rest of your body resembling the shape of a scorpion

the sound of a rubbing rotor isnt very appealing as well


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

That guy in your age group that catches up to you every two minutes and says something clever.


----------



## spudpatch (Feb 1, 2006)

+1 for this one...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Ambulance siren


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Garlock said:


> That guy in your age group that catches up to you every two minutes and says something clever.


Ha, that's me. Intimedation via small talk or smart ass comment with heart rate around 190bpm.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

sound of your derailleur catching a spoke and being ripped off


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

The sound of a loose headset. ($%@W#@)


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

BKnight said:


> sound of your derailleur catching a spoke and being ripped off


I will vouch three times over for that one.


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

Frozenspokes said:


> The sound of car tires screeching the pavement behind you.


Quite scary.


----------



## SC SUPALIGHT (Sep 14, 2007)

K-max said:


> The sound of silence.
> 
> Save for the whisping wind past your ears and the freewheel singing out its angry, lopsided, doppler buzz. Oh, that, and the deafening pulse against your temples.
> 
> ...


Experinced that sweet azz move last wk. Ribs still sore as hell and my neck is still cranked. And then that death groan coming out from you,as your buddies are standing over you asking if you're ok??? Do I look OK??????????:skep:


----------



## deftones156 (Sep 12, 2008)

The "thunk, thunk" of both tires hitting a very immobile rock and each subsequently getting pinch flats.

That was a long walk down I do remember...


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

The sound of your wife crashing behind you..


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Someone's already said this, I think, but the sound of your pride & joy bouncing away down a rocky scree slope after you wipe out... bars whipping back on themselves, hydro hoses spurting, wheels making that awful empty 'thwang' noise... followed by silence. Then a small, weary groan.

Also, I used to have a RS Psylo that made the WORST bang when it bottomed out. Like a hammer hitting an anvil.


----------



## esf_mtb (Apr 12, 2006)

*That damn*

voice in my head telling me slow down here, dab a foot there, go around that drop. Confidence-killer.


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

The sound erupting from the frame as it snaps in half after your wife drives into her friend's garage while your bike is mounted to the car's roof. 

It just happened minutes ago. Now I am online looking to see how much that carbon fiber Trek STP was worth.

Is there a support group for me?? Help.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

The sound of a branch cracking in the woods


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Klippity-Klop
Klippity-Klop

Coming up your favorite downhill...

The sickly squish of fresh Horse Turd under your front tire...and knowing your poo-splattered water bottles are of no use to you anymore.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Someone in the background yelling;

"Oh my god!! Are you okay??!! are you okay??!!"

Thats bad : /


----------



## KingCrimson (Jun 26, 2008)

"Is that a Surly?"


No, and don't rub it in.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Pssst of a popped tire after youve gone over the bars and are 5 miles from home and no spare tube or repair kits for miles.
also the sound of a inner tube exploding It sounded like a gun shot and i had headphones on.


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

The sound of a loud POP coming from your knee as your ACL tears thereby ending your trail riding for 4-6 months!


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

The sound of the weight of your bike and yourself, still clipped in, falling onto your tailbone as you attempt riding a wheelie.


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

Upandatem said:


> The sound your bike makes as it impacts your garage door.


+1

Coming back from a mountain bike ride, I was thinking about how great of a time I had on my new 29er (the bike was only two weeks old). I rounded the corner of my driveway, hit the garage remote and rolled right in... well half way, when I heard a thud and scrapping sound coming from the top of my Jeep.

I remember clearly thinking... NOoooooo, oh $#!+

I sat in the Jeep for a moment... staring at the inside of my garage. I finally got out and just walked into the house... didn't even look at the damage I had done. I finally came back out to see the carnage about 20 minutes later. The new 29er frame was bent and the entire rack had been pushed back about 8 inches from it's original position on my Jeep's rack.


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

*Not sure if this qualifies, but it's the one thing I dread the most!*
After an injury... "how long the doctor tells me I'll have to stay off my bike."
To make it worse... "the gal at the check-out counter telling me what it cost me for the lousy news I just got from the doctor."

Followed up by the choking sound I make when my insurance policy renews and I see the rate increase.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a quote from my bud concerning my recent concussion inducing fall: "I did not actually witness the carnage but it sounded like a bag of steak hitting concrete"


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

icecreamjay said:


> Here's a quote from my bud concerning my recent concussion inducing fall: "I did not actually witness the carnage but it sounded like a bag of steak hitting concrete"


Nice


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

(1)dude,we forgot the cooler!
(2)the hisss of a tube after your last co2-and the whine of the mosqitos in the swamp as you push out in the dark.
(3)and WHERE ARE MY CAR KEYS!!!
all on the same ride!


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

the scream of the guy who just broke his tib/fib

the TWANG spokes make from the stick/dereailleur/animal stuck between them.

or the gurgle--silent when you suck the last drop out of the Camelback about mid ride....


----------



## upinare (Oct 8, 2008)

V.P. said:


> Someone in the background yelling;
> 
> "Oh my god!! Are you okay??!! are you okay??!!"
> 
> Thats bad : /


"Oh my god!! Mr are you okay??!! Sir are you okay??!!"

Much worse!!!!!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i HATE the loud pop sound my tire makes when its on the edge of a root and pops off... under my great girth it scares a few of the guys I ride with... i've gotten used to it... but still not a pleasant sound

also hate the sound of the guy in front of me having to come to a very quick halt because the dang horses are in front of us on the DH AGAIN... or the sound of the group of people "hiking" out on the tight DH singletrack... i need to stop riding on sundays...


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

The words of my buddy. " Dude, I've never seen anyone, anywhere, hit anything so hard" 
(6 broken ribs and pnuemothorax - but the spine is fine)


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Forget the garage door. It's the bike hitting the garage door _frame_ that is truly sickening. Hopefully, the door was up when some of these posters attempted to pull into the garage.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

someone yelling Your superfly is on fire!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The worst sound for me is the subtle scream of non-motorized single track being raped by ATV's and Motos.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Badbrain said:


> someone yelling Your superfly is on fire!


Holy geez. How did your superfly catch fire?


----------



## furrykid (Feb 14, 2008)

I once heard an old carbon trek y-bike basically explode into two halves as my buddy in front of me was maneuvering a rock garden. Sounded like someone punched a drumstick through a snare drum and heaved it down a hill.... throw in the crack of a .22cal discharge at the instant of disintegration and this gets close to covering the sound..... it was both a sharp and instantaneous crack and subtle reverberating boom all at once. This happened more than ten years ago and I've told the story countless times and still never manage to give that sound a decent description. Side note.... trek paid for his hospital bills, the time out of work AND gave him a bike that wasn't yet available to the public for that one.
I think the "SPROING-SPLOSION" of any wheel detonating for any reason makes for great auditory mayhem too.
But my favorite might be the primal frustrated screech of the person behind you hitting the wall on that big climb as you pedal away!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Derailleur being torn off in the spokes. :madman:


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Derailleur being torn off in the spokes. :madman:


ive been there, cost me half a dozen spokes, and my derailleur needed straightening 

but the worst i have heard is the scream of your buddy as re misses the turn and goes over the 6-8ft drop, i turned around and he was hanging from a tree branch out over the edge, lucky for him he refuses to use clipless so he was able to catch himself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

sounds fo my friend screaming as his back hydraulic failed on a big downhill


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

the worse sound, is the brief moment of silence, while you are being propelling off the bike heading toward the earth at a high rate of speed.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

the worst sound ive heard so far? doesnt take long to figure out!

the sound of a few sticks getting chewed up buy my new wheelset that just got finished and on its first outing.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

After the ride: "No honey, I didn't buy more beer."


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

Twink, Twink, Crunchchaaawck!


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

The sound of smashing glass

Just witnessed this on Sunday during a 50km mtb race. Some dude rode into a car during the beginning road section of the race and went through the back windshield, made me cringe.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

The sound of a friend yelling and falling down after he endoed on my girlfriend's bike. That bike is possessed. Every man that rides it has gotten hurt.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

clunk of rim hitting root/rock and fork bottoming out, followed by silence and slo motion flying through the air and the crunch and slide of landing on your back and or shoulder...and as you walk back to survey the damage to the bike that lovely "ssssssssssssss"


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Hearing your friend do a monster crash in the woods but not being able to see what happened/how hurt they are!


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

A rattling sound as you run over the snake attached to that rattle. They are very healthy this year in my parts.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Nothing. Absolute silence during the realization that, in that split second as you are in the air going over the handlebars, you are alone on a long section of singletrack, no other riders on the trail that day, 5 miles from the nearest dirt road which probably has no traffic, a good 20 miles from the nearest rural paved road, and no one knows where you are riding anyway.


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Hairllama said:


> Twink, Twink, Crunchchaaawck!


Been there before quite a few times, but its only best when you have miles to ride home.


----------



## NitroDuck (Jun 23, 2006)

My vote goes to the sound of nothing. Long story short, I was driving another car that didnt have a roof rack and had to put my road bike in the back seat. I was listening to the radio when all of a sudden i hear a faint pop. I knew something was wrong because I was listening to the radio at the time and it just went silent. I said to my self "what the f...", and i couldnt hear myself speaking. Apparently the tube on the road bike in the backseat had popped and I went temporarily deaf for a little while  windows were up btw


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Margaritaman said:


> After the ride: "No honey, I didn't buy more beer."


Haha that's very true!!

The weird *ting* noise when the chain snaps. Nothing like learning to fix a chain for the first time on the first lap of a 12 hour race.....*no pressure*....everyone & their dog asking "are you OK?"


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

This morning I went OTB and slid down the hill on my face, I'm sure that made an interesting noise.... But I don't remember.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

the mettallic crash sounds mixed with the thud and vibrations of someone hitting the ground behind you . It pretty dam lould!

It's funny I don't remember the sound when I ate it, but I sure remember the pain and my ears ringing afterwards!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Hairllama said:


> Twink, Twink, Crunchchaaawck!


Been there! it funny how the branches just jump right into the spokes!


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

sound of leg breaking (pop) after crashing.
lesser sounds would be the sound of your side knobs rolling over while cornering hard followed by the pfft sound of your tubeless tire burping.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> The worst sound for me is the subtle scream of non-motorized single track being raped by ATV's and Motos.


Could not agree more- absolutely the most detested sound I know.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

The sound a large bush spider makes as it crawls across your mouth, over your sunglasses and somewhere up under your visor.

It goes something like this - "oh F*%# no...."


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Pssssstttttttt The sound of a pinch flat when you know you used your last tube earlier in the ride and forgot the patch kit at home...


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

The distintive rattle of a rattlesnake right next to your tire.....add in bad mtb visuals and I would have to say, said snake striking towards your foot (the following 20 yards were my fastest ever!)


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

the "whrrr-whrrr-whrrr" of knobbies on pavement


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Hearing "RIDER DOWN" and wondering who they're talking about and where your bike went....During your DH race run.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

pt3r said:


> The sound your chain makes the split second before it breaks, while you're negotiating a steep technical climb, propelling you over the bar into a faceplant. :madman:


That sucks but I'd take a faceplant into the ground over a ballplant into the top tube of my bike any day of the week.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

- A hard dull "Thud" that one can feel in the ground several feet away.

- "WTF is wrong with your ankle? Oh Sh** call 911, we have exposed bone"

- Zipppppppppp. Roadie shifted a bit to low ripping out ALL drive side spokes at 30mph or better.

- "Burp, BOOM" sound of tire blowing off rim in a hard corner or sharp rock.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hearing a hiker say "Is there someone I can call for you?" As you puke half way through the climb cause your out of shape.

Hearing your buddies say "Oh Sh*t!" When its apparant you are about to crash right before you do indeed crash. I hate that!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

the THUUNK that precedes any bad crash - you know, the one you hear right before you hit the ground/tree/rocks/fall off the cliff. 

Actually, the worst MTB sound is the angry voice inside your head that screams at you before/during/after a super slow motion fall. Those ones are always the worst, you know, and they never look like they should hurt. And all the while, your brain is screaming at you "OFF THE BRAKES YOU IDIOT! GAAAAAAH! MISS THAT ROCK! BRAKE BRAKE BRAKE STOP STOP STOP O SH*T O SH*T OUCH"

You know. stuff like that.


----------



## rob240z (Apr 22, 2009)

The sound of screaming behind you as your friend goes over the side of Anderson Truck Trail.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

the sound of a motor bike further up ahead of you & know that when you get to the spot where the motor bike was, you letting out a loud expletive as you recognize 1 of your fav trails has been ripped to buggery


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Clunk of my ACS freewheel


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

two entries:
1. the "giant meat slapping sound" landing from an endo on the slickrock at Dupont. 
2. the sound of crushing helmet foam, conducted thru your skull.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

BikeMedic said:


> the worse sound, is the brief moment of silence, while you are being propelling off the bike heading toward the earth at a high rate of speed.


That moment where everything slows way down, but it's to late for you to do anything about what's going to happen? Yeah i hate that one too. 

Especially since it seems to have this nasty habit of being followed by one of the rib cracking, knee twisting, tibia snapping, "hey are we going to the ER?" sounds that have been mentioned earlier.:skep:


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

The "gish-sssssslip" of your rear tire losing traction through a nasty, greasy, rock garden with no fall options but baby heads and you don't have on knee pads.


----------



## justwate (Sep 29, 2004)

While riding a dirt road the other day after my trail ride, I heard that familiar noise a dog makes when it's getting up to speed and closing fast. I don't care how tired you thought you were when you hear a dog breathing...you find lots of energy really quick. After I beat him in the sprint, I thought about how it's been a while since I've heard that old familiar sound.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

the explosive pop/boom when your tubeless tires explodes off the rim. 

the sick ratchet noise of a derailleur being munched.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm gonna say the metallic crunch on chainring on rock that stops you dead in your tracks while tying to clear an obstacle. bash guard ftw


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone get mistaken for wildlife and get shot at? Never happened to me yet I figure at the odds...


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

1. the sound of you buddies saying 180 and you been the last one to find out.
2. the sound of the helicopter taking your son away to the trauma center.
3. The sound of the spoke and you realizing how much you have to walk
4. The sound of Willi's _art and you being behind him.
5. Too many to list. any time it cost money is a bad sound.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

the psssss sound AFTER youve just gone through the trouble of patching a tube on the trail the second time.


----------



## walkre73 (Mar 18, 2006)

The dead silence after you stop in front of your house .


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

locobaylor said:


> The sound of the weight of your bike and yourself, still clipped in, falling onto your tailbone as you attempt riding a wheelie.


+1
Now I only do wheelies on flats.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

One total sound. Three parts.

"F*ck"
Thud
Uhhhhhh

I do that quite a bit.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't stand the sound of the derailures (SP?) out of alignment. 

Or S#$^ talking before and after rides.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

p.doering said:


> "CHIT!"
> 
> Cause that signals the passing of the body across the event horizon, on an irreversible slow-motion journey into mountain bikings black hole, where time slows and space compacts itself and yourself very tightly into a tangled, screwed up pile of bones and meat and twisted metal, usually on very rocky, brutal ground. More than any other sound, when I hear it leaving my lips and entering my ears, it informs me that I am indeed truly boned.
> 
> Or maybe it's the crunch/thud that punctuates it. I dunno.


Yup, that'd be it......though when it all is followed by a loud splash it can be kind of funny...

And speaking of funny, the subtle sound that ball bearings dancing on asphalt make, while you have stopped and are back pedaling to see why your bike shifts at will, as your rear cassette decides it did not need them anymore....


----------



## h2ored (Oct 3, 2008)

The sound of mouth smashing into rocks. mmmMmm


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

the sound of street racers right behide you when you're pedaling down the road!!!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The rythmic clicking of any bicycle part connected to your legs. Every pedal stroke you take is accompanied by a click. I don't know why, but this completely drives me insane. The odd time it has happened to me I've gone home and spent hours trying to diagnose if it is a pedal or BB or something else. I've got a buddy whose bike did this for years-I honestly don't know how he could ride it.

Drew


----------



## Booge61 (Feb 5, 2005)

screampint said:


> The creaking sounds that occurs before the frame breaks.


That and when the back tire gets wabbly and then the ineveitable CRAAAACK of the frame snapping in two, followed by a lot of explicitives in the middle of a city with people looking at you like you have three heads


----------



## 88mustanggt (Nov 8, 2008)

well listing to music helps block out alot of bad sounds. 
however the joy of rocking to your fav song down a good peace single track all by your lonesome, then it is compleatly quite and you think to yourself,where did the music go, oh i just ait ****. its an odd silence as you are just laying there in confusion.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

The sound of the play in my XTR brake levers moving on a realy rocky/rooty downhill on my rigid.

God is it awful on an otherwise mostly silent bike.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Oh man, seeing the derailler in the spokes makes me want to go SS more and more.

But for me the most annoying noise is "BAM!" From a tube blowing up because of a torn sidewall. and second most annoying, "THWACK, uhhhh...." From falling, which somehow seems to be happening a lot lately because I'm trying new things and finding my new limits. Its worth it.

I just hope if I land on my back, the water bladder in my Dakine Drafter doesn't esplode.


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

The worst sound by far is the lack of fart noise. In it's place is a warm and squishy sensation. That sucks.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Wilkenstein said:


> The worst sound by far is the lack of fart noise. In it's place is a warm and squishy sensation. That sucks.


That is the exact reason why I tend to carry a roll or two of TP when riding with my dad, he has a bad stomach I think.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

the SQUEEKYSQUEEKYSQUEEKY of something on my bike in granny gear

the SK-SK-SK-SKIIIIIITTTTCHHH "HOSHIIII-" of a bike skidding sideways off a cliff and me grabbing onto a nearby tree to prevent me from falling

there's a very unique sound when the guy in front of you ducks for a branch, but you don't...and it catches you in the face...kinda a THUNK mixed with a THWAP


----------



## fbb (Apr 10, 2009)

The sound of a creaking Marin, or on our last ride, the sound of a creaking Marin *and* a creaking Whyte.

Worse, much worse than that though, is the sound of rocks hitting the undercarriage of your carbon S-Works frame


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

for me the worst is the sound of an experienced looking rider on a nice bike that sounds like their chain has never seen a drop of oil... ever...


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

For me, it was the sound of my heavy breathing as I labored up a long trail...
Then the sound of rustling, scales rubbing against scales- 
at my feet- 
that big mouth rising up out of the dry grass- 
oh S4!T. 
One last crank as I fall over- it misses me and escapes getting caught in my rear wheel. I scoot away on my but.
and this huge diamondback treks right across the fireroad- had to be at least 6ft long- I never knew they were so LOUD. It lifted it's head a little, and seemed to look at me as it hissed so loud, I was sitting there about 12 ft away feeling like it was dressing me down for disturbing it. It then finished crossing the trail and curled up under a bush, hissing the whole time.
I move away- about 20 yds. It's still hissing. 5 minutes- it stops. I want to make sure no one else comes by without knowing it is there because it is royally pissed. I think, it is gone, so I mount my bike- and it starts hissing again. It was just under that bush mad at the world.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

While walking up the Shortcut canyon fire road high above the Angeles National Forest, surrounded by pitch blackness under the trees. It was a very cold Saturday evening in December and the year was 1995. 

The worst mountain biking related sounds I ever heard was the bushes behind me just parting as if an animal was charging me. Now I know what fear really is.

I'll never ever forget it..I was screaming like my life was about to end.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

The silence as you fly off the trail into the poison oak.


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

Dueling Banjos

:rockon:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

a loud BANG.


Instantly followed by intense pain and the realization that you've run into usmcruz...

On a serious note:
The phone ringing. It ticks me off so much


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> ........
> The phone ringing. It ticks me off so much


That's the one! But then that begs the question, whats worse? The sound of a phone ringing out on the trail, or the sight of a "Borg" Wanna Be wearing his Blue Tooth ear piece out on the trail?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

ProfGumby said:


> That's the one! But then that begs the question, whats worse? The sound of a phone ringing out on the trail, or the sight of a "Borg" Wanna Be wearing his Blue Tooth ear piece out on the trail?


thanks. although my ringtone is my favorite song so its not a bad sound per se...

and Ive never seen anyone doing that.


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

Me crying upon hearing the "pencil snap" when breaking my coccyx for the 2nd time


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Phone is pretty bad... I keep my with me in case of emergency, and wouldn't you know it, it's the only time friends call me it seems. "Hey, I saw you riding!"

"Yeah, thanks jackass, we were supposed to ride together but you ditched me, and then you call me." Is all I think when I hear the phone ringing in my backpack. I have ringtones for family, friends, certain girls, etc.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah same here. and its always [email protected]#$ing family, so you KNOW I have to answer


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> thanks. although my ringtone is my favorite song so its not a bad sound per se...
> 
> and Ive never seen anyone doing that.


I see it more often with commuters and roadies.....but have seen it twice now with mountain bikers. And it is funny, they all stand there like they are trying to get you to notice how cool they are.....In the Century Ride a few weeks ago it was really funny. This out of shape, spandex wearing loner waddling about like we were supposed to be impressed with either his package, or his blue tooth headset....
:skep:

And I have zero issues with having a phone along, in fact I carry mine everywhere just in case. And phones do allow one to sneak off to a trail and still keep in touch on a work day. But we have all seen "that guy"


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

ProfGumby said:


> I see it more often with commuters and roadies.....but have seen it twice now with mountain bikers. And it is funny, they all stand there like they are trying to get you to notice how cool they are.....In the Century Ride a few weeks ago it was really funny. This out of shape, spandex wearing loner waddling about like we were supposed to be impressed with either his package, or his blue tooth headset....
> :skep:
> 
> And I have zero issues with having a phone along, in fact I carry mine everywhere just in case. And phones do allow one to sneak off to a trail and still keep in touch on a work day. But we have all seen "that guy"


I have mine at the very least for emergency purposes, I want to be able to call 911 five seconds after I break every bone in my body. And if someone (pretty much always my parents) desperately needs to contact me I can answer as long as I don't remember to put it on vibrate.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> yeah same here. and its always [email protected]#$ing family, so you KNOW I have to answer


I leave my phone on because you never know what'll happen. I tell my family to just text me when I'm out riding and when I stop I usually check it. I turn text message ringtone off when I'm on my bike. They only call if its really urgent. My friend who I pretty much ride with all the time, his parents have my cellphone number written down just incase too.

Only person I've had call me that pissed me off was a crazy ex-girlfriend begging me to go back. I kept hanging up, then she kept calling, and calling, and calling....so annoying, which is why I'm staying single till I'm like 30. heh.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

The first time I did the Fat Tire 40 in Hayward WI (about 10 years ago) I was near the end of the race (40 miles of hills) and could hear several male riders screaming in pain because they were totally cramped up, couldn't ride and couldn't walk. Lots of older weekend warriors (I'm one) and this course is very unforgiving if you are out of shape or dehydrated. I got in this year, hope it doesn't happen to me LOL.


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

crazylax42 said:


> the rhythmic rattle as a snapped chain slides off....
> the faint *crack* when tightening a bolt
> the *pop* when tightening down a water bottle cage bolt and the head snaps off
> the quick scrub sound of a tire losing all traction and sliding on wet rock or wood
> the annoying creak from your bb that says your crank arm is loose *again* (ahh...how I hate you, octalink...)


I feel your pain.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

zadey1234 said:


> Only person I've had call me that pissed me off was a crazy ex-girlfriend begging me to go back. I kept hanging up, then she kept calling, and calling, and calling....so annoying, which is why I'm staying single till I'm like 30. heh.


Thankfully, my ex started to leave me alone before I got back into biking a couple weeks ago. She has this habit of calling/texting/emailing me every couple months because she thinks she can change and wants to get back together, but she just doesn't get it. You left me. You made your bed, now you sleep in it. :nono:



robc in wi said:


> The first time I did the Fat Tire 40 in Hayward WI (about 10 years ago) I was near the end of the race (40 miles of hills) and could hear several male riders screaming in pain because they were totally cramped up, couldn't ride and couldn't walk. Lots of older weekend warriors (I'm one) and this course is very unforgiving if you are out of shape or dehydrated. I got in this year, hope it doesn't happen to me LOL.


People screaming in pain is probably one of the worst sounds to hear, biking related or not.


----------

